# Green house from Big Lots



## tooltime (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a sales paper with a green house. Wondering what you guys think and if any of you have one? It is 96x72x82.5 for $99.99. www.biglots.com/c/this-weeks-deals/as-advertised i know it will not be big enough to do much but at least i can get started alittle thanks


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

It looks like it is worth the money, I know someone who has one. He has had it a few years.
But you could have a lot more for $500.00.
My friend use the one like yours because it cost less to heat, then a bigger one.
Still I think a 48 inch deep pit with a gravel floor would hold heat better, but that is a lot of work & cost even if you do most of the work yourself.
If you get the big lot one, let us know how well it works for you.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't have one but if the two greenhouse keepers are included I'd think it was a definite bargain! For me, it would be worth the $100 bill to sit on the porch, sipping an adult beverage while they repotted and transplanted in there.

And no, that is not a sexist statement, it is an old man statement.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*Just keep in mind you will have to replace the plastic a few years down the road, but that shouldn't be a big deal. Mine did not come with shelves, hubby had to build them. None that I have seen really retain the heat for any length of time....unless it's summer! I can not tell that the gravel has made any difference in holding the heat, in fact, I wish hubby had left the dirt floor.. It IS cleaner with the gravel and the water doesn't make mud puddles so I guess it's a personal preference. I say it looks like a good deal, if they still have them. Also invest in a thermometer that you can read the temperature inside the greenhouse from inside your home. Takes the guesswork and constant monitoring out of using one.*


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't have familiarity with the big lots one, so I can't recommend (or not recommend) that one specifically. I will say that I have one in a similar size from Lowe's that we have been happy to have. 

Ours did not come with shelves. I just made some out of concrete blocks and scrap 2x8 boards. I also anchored the corners to the concrete blocks, as a significant wind can roll it across the yard unless it's anchored to something. I leave ours out all year, and we've had snow pile up on it and not had a problem. I don't know if the big lots unit could handle that - but if you think it can't you can just take it down before the snows come.

I'll admit I'd like a larger, more permanent greenhouse, one that's a big sunk into the ground. But I'm glad we started out with this size - it's been away of seeing whether or not we really use the thing before investing a lot of $. And we do use it. So we will invest in a bigger better unit when we can, and I'll just take the frame from this one and cover it with poultry netting and make a chicken tractor.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I've seen a few of those although I don't know if they are the Big Lots version.

If you do get it, strap it down good. The ones I've seen were either blown away or shredded in a wind storm.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Woody said:


> I don't have one but if the two greenhouse keepers are included I'd think it was a definite bargain! For me, it would be worth the $100 bill to sit on the porch, sipping an adult beverage while they repotted and transplanted in there.
> 
> And no, that is not a sexist statement, it is an old man statement.


Remember those greenhouse keepers could be high maintenance items and dig deep into your prepping budget.. :laugh:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Just keep in mind you will have to replace the plastic a few years down the road,


*My first thought as well.*

That one looks like vinyl panels "sewn" together to fit the frame.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I have been waiting F O R E V E R for the green house with plastic panels to go on sale at Harbor Frieght!!! When, oh when...??? vract:

Also, I will bet a whole dollar that our Big Lots won't have the advertised GH!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

PrepN4Good said:


> I have been waiting F O R E V E R for the green house with plastic panels to go on sale at Harbor Freight!!! When, oh when...??? vract:
> 
> Also, I will bet a whole dollar that our Big Lots won't have the advertised GH!


I would actually prefer the greenhouse with hard plastic panels over this Big Lots one. I think you would be money ahead in the long run.

Or build one of these (prob the best option):
http://ana-white.com/2012/05/plans/barn-greenhouse


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

PrepN4Good said:


> I have been waiting F O R E V E R for the green house with plastic panels to go on sale at Harbor Frieght!!! When, oh when...??? vract:
> 
> Also, I will bet a whole dollar that our Big Lots won't have the advertised GH!


I have a current HF flyer that lists the 10x12 greenhouse for $599 and the 6x8 for $299.


----------



## tooltime (Dec 5, 2013)

LincTex said:


> I would actually prefer the greenhouse with hard plastic panels over this Big Lots one. I think you would be money ahead in the long run.
> 
> Or build one of these (prob the best option):
> http://ana-white.com/2012/05/plans/barn-greenhouse


Thanks. I think i will pass on this. I have some unexpected things to come up. I would still not get the green house bc it would be too much work later on etc


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

When I replaced the original double hung 12-lite windows in my city house with dual pane, I kept the windows. I'm going to repaint and recaulk and assemble them into a small greenhouse roof which will last forever unless something falls on it. And it will look like something out of the fancy magazines! If a pane gets broken, I only have to replace a small 6 x 8 inch piece of glass, much cheaper than a larger one. The only real disadvantage is that glass will allow all the UV through and has zero R value.

I would never do this for a commercial venture. Dual wall polycarbonate is the way to go. Will last at least 20 years and retains heat much better than single wall poly or glass. Also helps with UV transmission. I got one of the worst sunburns in my life working in a glass house. Didn't realize how bad it was because it was so "nice" inside.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

dirtgrrl said:


> 12-lite windows in my city house with dual pane, I kept the windows. I'm going to repaint and recaulk and assemble them into a small greenhouse roof


Unless they are a _smooth_ surface, I would not use them if they will trap rain water. Use them for the sides, and clear polycarb panels for the roof.


----------

